# White around horses eyes



## indie1282 (5 February 2012)

Over the last few months my horse has started to develop whit hairs around his eyes. It started of as a bit of pink skin in the corners but now both eyes are ringed with white!

Does anyone know what this might be or how to get rid of it as he is a show horse and it doesnt look good in the ring!!!


----------



## be positive (5 February 2012)

It could be vitiligo, do a search for more info, or possible copper deficiency there are plenty of threads on it with helpful advice that will give you ideas of treatment.


----------



## NR99 (6 February 2012)

Not likely the same but a friend had a horse who developed white rings around his eyes, vets concluded liver damage due to something like ragwort.  Her land was immaculate but vet said it could have occurred a long time before she got him. Whilst she was devastated as he was only 8 when she got him, he is 18 now.


----------



## BlackRider (6 February 2012)

My horse sometimes get's these, if I put him on v-biotic it goes away..

Its only happened a couple of time in the 11 years I've owned him, its often thought to be a copper deficiency.


----------



## Spook (6 February 2012)

Is it just the hair or the skin too? If just the hair, it might be greying out, if the skin too vitiligo probably.


----------



## sugarpuff (12 February 2012)

My friends mare had something similar, it was a copper deficiency and since feeding her a supplement they have now gone.


----------



## indie1282 (8 April 2012)

Its mostly the just the hair going white but it is looking a bit pink in the corner of his eye at the moment. It only started last September and he has never had it before...he is black so it is really noticeable!!!


----------

